# Mini cooper n14 issue relay dme cliking noise when swicth on ignition



## Erdiansyahzainu (Aug 7, 2019)

Hai bro , i got the problem in my mini cooper 2009 n14 r56. When i swicth on ignition after i use the car, the dme relay is cliking, and i try to start my car, engine crank but no start And i try to pull out the cliking relay and i plug in again relay back to normal. And engine can start normal. I try to scan with my scaner fault code is 2BC4 . Does anyone ever solve handlethis problem ? Thanks


----------

